# Where to buy terrarium/vivarium plants?



## Ben Do (Feb 17, 2021)

Where do you buy your plants for your enclosures? Sounds like a basic question but I can't find plants that are typically recommended (creeping fig, bromeliads, etc.) especially in small sizes. Even though I live in California none of my local Home Depots or Lowes have many animal safe plants so I was wondering if there are places online to get some high quality plants.


----------



## LizardStudent (Feb 17, 2021)

Josh's frogs has sales on terrarium plants, even recommending some specific ones for certain species enclosures. I have also had luck getting mosses off Ebay from certain reputable sellers and occasionally checking my local craigslist. Home depot and lowes I think usually carry pothos and sometimes maidenhair ferns, but I agree that the options are limited, and in my opinion they don't care for their plants well anyway (plus they will come packed with fertilizers). You could also check for any local greenhouses near you, especially with spring coming up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coradams (Feb 17, 2021)

Check with your local nurseries and greenhouses of they can special order for you,


----------



## Matts inverts (Feb 17, 2021)

Reptile shops have many organic plants. Reptile factory has a ton of moss and plants. Another option is buying from Home Depot and quarantine the plants in organic soil blend after washing the plant and its roots. The bio dude has a great video on how to do it


----------



## Tarantuland (Feb 18, 2021)

It can be a whole process to remove fertilizers from certain plants if you get them from a big box store, I also recommend Josh’s Frogs or the Biodude.


----------



## Sterls (Feb 18, 2021)

NEHerp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sterls said:


> NEHerp


They rock!


----------



## Edward (Feb 19, 2021)

Black Jungle Exotics, NEHerp, Josh's Frogs, and GlassBoxTropicals are all recommended by the dart frog folks. Personally bought from all except GlassBoxTropicals and all I recommend.


----------

